# My betta bit me hard (really hard)



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

lol i was feeding angela and then she jumped up and bit my finger and she stayed on it. I had to stick my finger in the tank cause she wouldent let go. Lol then i dropped a piece of food in the tank and she let go. :shock: has this happend to anyone cause it kinda hurt:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine started nipping a lot after I fed them by hand. I've never had one bite quite that much, though! Usually, the female nips and darts away. The male will bite and try to shake me back and forth like a shark. Either way, it's just a tiny pinch for me! I'm guessing your girl was eager for food, too.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah I feel your pain, my sassy female tiffy does the exact same thing.


----------



## catsandbettas (Aug 27, 2015)

I have never heard of this. None of the bettas I had ever bite me.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I've been nipped but not very hard. Be careful to keep her tank well covered without gaps fish like that tend to jump the tank. It's best not to encourage jumping for food as this increases the likelyhood they will jump when you don't want them to and they will end up on the floor. I don't mean to be a downer but I've seen many people post about that happening.


----------



## wanderer7 (Sep 5, 2014)

One of mine jumped out of the water and bit my finger while I was doing a water change today! At first there was just a weird pinch on my fingertip on the hand holding the gravel vacuum, couldn't figure out what was happening, then there was a splashing sound and suddenly a fish face up at the glass trying to look innocent. I knew my girl got excited for food anytime I opened the lid, but jeez, this is the next level! "NO WATER CHANGES! ONLY FEEDINGS!"


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol. And yes i do have a lid. Cause she likes to jump. And she always nips me but this was the hardest nip ever.


----------



## grobin1 (Aug 30, 2015)

Haha! That's crazy! I've been wondering if they bite but I assumed if they did it wouldn't be too bad since they're small. Very interesting!


----------

